# Too Warm?



## Guest (Mar 12, 2009)

no 39 degrees should be perfect, maybe even icy


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

hell no, 39 is a good temp.


----------



## cjsoccer223 (Oct 15, 2008)

naw I went the other day and it was 45 and slushy, actually pretty nice


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2009)

Just make sure your gear has a good waterproof rating :thumbsup:


----------



## maf05r6 (Mar 3, 2008)

Yeah, days like that it is good to have waterproof gear. I went down one time and my my light glove were totally soaked.


----------



## kMc (Oct 24, 2008)

hell no thats not too warm, it was 74 here last weekend, and we had a blast! slushy and slow, but a great time for sure. its been warmer than 39 most weekends where i ride for awhile now.


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2009)

39 is great, I just got a cheap windbreaker for such days, spring riding is my favorite.


----------



## markee (Jan 1, 2009)

If that's in Celsius you might have a problem.


----------

